# Performance issues: big vs little yak



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

My yak, Feelfree Nomad, is short and designed more for surf than long distance. On the river with my current level of (un) fitness, I can do about 6 km/hr for 2 hrs. With doing more treks in the ocean, I have really appreciated the way it handles the bigger water but I have been wondering about the performance differences with other longer yaks.

At 3 m long and 75 cm wide, it is 1 m shorter and 1 cm thinner than the Perception Swing. While longer and thinner is theoretically more energy efficient to paddle, how much difference does this actually make on the open water? Anyone had any experience?

Also, what practical differences does it make to have a longer thinner yak, other than carrying capacity? For example, in rough conditions, does it make much difference given water will be coming into a yak whether long or short?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Troppo,

I have a 2.7m Viking Ozzie and my Swings. In PPB with the chop we get from a SW there is no comparison between the two. It is hard to keep any momentum in the Ozzie and it becomes a very wet ride.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

My experiences are the same as hoit with my pair of yaks


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya troppa,

As I understand it, the propblem with short boats (any short boats) is that the length of the boat is much less than the distance between the crests of the chops. This forces the boat to ride up and down each indivifual chop.

Part of the advantage of the longer boat is that it tends to straddle the chops more so is not so inclined to be stopped by each chop it hits.

The longer,skinnier boat will glide better too. I don't know the maths behind it but I know it is true. I have been told that around 17 feet (5.2 metres) is about the optimum length for a solo kayak. Once they get longer than about that, other factors come into play like increased drag etc.

if you are ever down this way, pop in and take some of my boats for a walk, You will see what I mean and be very welcome


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I certainly noticed a difference on Saturday night when I went out off Scarborough with Gavin .( HiRAEdd)

He was in his Malibu X-Factor which is 4.3m long if I have my research correct.
I was in my Hobie Sports which is 2.92 m long.

I couldn't keep up with him as he paddled and I peddled  out to start our fishing. In fact I was a fair way behind. Admittedly it was quite choppy to start with and my little Sports is a bit of a tub as well. But the fact remains- his quite longer yak left mine for dead.

We had to repeat this procedure after every drift, and same result every time, not that we were racing.

Although on a flat track my Hobie can move along very nicely without much effort. 

my 2 cents worth

Chris


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have had my Viking predator (about 4.5 metres long) for about six weeks now and on a couple of occasions have gone out with a mate of mine who was in a roscoe canoes SIK fibregalss yak with a lenthg of about three metres (he is not a big bloke). It was always in calm conditions and his yak paddles very well. On our sprints home towards the ramp he quite easily keeps up with me when I am going hard ( about three quater pace over the last k home). I keep thinking to myself can't wait to see you out here when it choppy buddy!

I would imagine that glass yak would definately have its advantages on this issue. Sharper hull lines, less weight, and smoother surface for less resistance and better glide although I think my mate would still suffer with his water pygmy in the chop!

Milano


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, very helpful - mostly.

Apart from one post they were all sensible. Not that I am picking on Occy or anything, no, no, no. Gee Occy, I don't know what type of races you go in but the ones I am in, we all start behind the line, with the nose of our yaks on the start line. This means that people like myself with a short yak are actually a metre or so in front of people in longer yaks, so we get a bit of a head start. So, longer yaks are not always closer to the finish line. . . . But since I have never won a race, I think there may be something in what you are saying yes, I see now, the rotters are cheating!

I really am interested in performance differences, so keep the stories coming in fellas.

Hairymick, thanks for the offer. If I come down that way I'll warn you first, I mean I'll catch up with ya.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi troppo, the longer waterline definately makes a difference. My Scupper is only 40cm longer than a Swing or Prowler 13 & there is a notable difference in speed.

Have a workmate who has been fishing out of a Swing for awhile & has upgraded to a Prowler Elite & has noted a significant increase in speed in the chop. He also didn't mention the distance of the crests of waves being an issue even with the Swing.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe I should start looking around at yaks about the 5 m mark. However, I would never upgrad to something like the Prowler Elite. The term 'upgrade' infers I would be getting rid of the yak I have now. Nope, I'm a collecter!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't worry troppo, he kept the Swing. I keep drooling over a Kaskazi Dorado that I can't afford but I think I'll still keep my faithful Scupper even if I do get one.


----------

